# Switch,(turn-out) control



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This one is scuzzy!! heavy, white mold, broken solder joint on the black wire, and a broken bulb in it's socket.. Eeeewwwwww....:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got the broken bulb out, cleaned up all the contacts, re-soldered the black power wire, added power and a couple new bulbs, and presto, we have lights. I have to stop down at my local train shop for more red and green bulbs. I'll do this Monday.














i


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A couple more...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished case, a scrub in the tub, a shot of Pledge, and viola!!


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice transformation! I'm curious about the Pledge. I've never thought of Pledge as something to clean with, just for dusting.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Pledge will not only restore the shine, the same as it does on furniture, but also will give a 'sealer' coat to help reduce future oxidation of the metal .. it also works well on most plastics as furniture nowadays is often polyurethane coated rather than linseed oil or waxes .. cheaper, lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> Nice transformation! I'm curious about the Pledge. I've never thought of Pledge as something to clean with, just for dusting.


Pledge or any other spray furniture polish, works wonders on bake-lite. That's actually the correct name for the black material Gilbert used during production. Bake-lite can be found on switch controls, steam loco and tender shells, and switches, ( turn-outs). It also works wonders on plastic, such as the 630 caboose and 633 box car I cleaned up. Check them out in my other thread.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

wvgca said:


> Pledge will not only restore the shine, the same as it does on furniture, but also will give a 'sealer' coat to help reduce future oxidation of the metal .. it also works well on most plastics as furniture nowadays is often polyurethane coated rather than linseed oil or waxes .. cheaper, lol


You're so right.. Thanks for the add-on.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> Nice transformation! I'm curious about the Pledge. I've never thought of Pledge as something to clean with, just for dusting.


I didn't "clean" this unit with Pledge; I only polished it with it. This sucker took about 45 minutes to get to this condition, washing and scrubbing it, and listening to my wife holler at me for washing "train stuff" in her kitchen,lol.


----------

